# Where should I buy a Rigid K-750



## Doubletap (May 5, 2010)

I'm thinking about buying a Rigid K-750
http://www.toolup.com/ridgid/42007.html

Does this look like a good deal or should I look somewhere else?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Call Marvin at Allan J Coleman http://www.allanjcoleman.com/ if Marvin is not around as for Shane or Kurt. They will give you a good deal on a machine.


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> Call Marvin at Allan J Coleman http://www.allanjcoleman.com/ if Marvin is not around as for Shane or Kurt. They will give you a good deal on a machine.


 Thats the place to go. I forgot to thank you S.R from another thread about k-60's. I looked these guys up and they got me one for the best price and delivery. They also no the equipment not just partsman in some warehouse.:yes:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

njoy plumbing said:


> Thats the place to go. I forgot to thank you S.R from another thread about k-60's. I looked these guys up and they got me one for the best price and delivery. They also no the equipment not just partsman in some warehouse.:yes:


My father been dealing with these guys for 50 years. I practically grew up there. They can get you any tool related to sewer and drain cleaning, as well as plumbing. For example I got a great deal on a propress 100B from Marvin. He stocks propress units and fittings. They have the best prices on Propress fittings BTW. They also repair equipment, they have guys that do the machines,they even repairs the camera systems.


----------



## Doubletap (May 5, 2010)

Thanks for your help SewerRatz. I'll be calling them tomarrow


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I concur with AJ coleman. Marvin is such a great man to deal with. He gives you a great price as is.


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

tool up is where i bought mine. free shipping on all things ridgid, when i got mine.

i was pleased


----------

